# Other than that, how was your fishing trip? WARNING -GRAPHIC



## bassguitarman




----------



## McDaniel8402

LORD HAVE MERCY! I saw the first pic, boat wrecked, and thought "Wow! That sucked", then saw the others and CRINGED!! Wow!


----------



## Bull Red

OUCH!!!!


----------



## bassguitarman

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## McDaniel8402

WOW! I've been scraped, bumped, bruise, cut, had sea urchin spines broke off in me, but NOTHING like those pics! Holy smokes!


----------



## Team Burns

OUCH!!!


----------



## bill

hooks are just one reason to keep a good pair of cutters on the tackle box


----------



## GunDog

Oh my %^&%&%&%%


----------



## capt.sandbar

I thought I was ready for lunch... Feeling a bit squeemish now... Dang it those had to hurt!!!


----------



## McDaniel8402

bill said:


> hooks are just one reason to keep a good pair of cutters on the tackle box


10-4 on that! I keep some mini bolt cutters in my box. Stainless steel so they won't rust. I've tried cutting some heavy gage hooks with them. Takes some pressure, but they will cut.


----------



## ReelWork

Oh man.. Think the one of the ankle made me cringe the most. That's a big f'n hook!


----------



## a couple more

Some days you just wish you'd have stayed in bed..


----------



## McDaniel8402

On a lighter note, the shark biting the fishing pole looked pretty funny! As long as it wasn't a real expensive rod anyway.


----------



## patwilson

Must have had bananas on the boat


----------



## carryyourbooks

after the gooberment sees these photos. they'll want new safety regulations put in.


----------



## ReelWork

Gonna ban fish hooks.


----------



## Kenner21

Got a 6/0 treble slung into my leg last year at boomvang by a blackfin.Those pictures made me a little squeamish


----------



## cozysj

Lord have mercy stop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77




----------



## Bonito

I was on the Texan II a few years ago fishing with Tony Langston. About 8 people got tangled when a small Ling hit one of the baits. I was untangling all the lines and told everyone to be patient. A guy about 6 people down didn't know he was tangled and reeled in his line. When it came tight, he set the hook. Right through to top of my finger and came out behind my finger nail. Thank God for bolt cutters. Still makes me grit my teeth.


----------



## WillieT

No more pics please. My butt is hurting awfully bad.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

The first word outta my would be..jesus..!!!


----------



## mas360

Remember to pack a Dremel and metal cutting disks in your tackle box. :frown:


----------



## HTownBoi281

GOOD LAWD!! I saw that first pic and was like "That sucks for him!!" and then the second pic made me cringe!! dangggggggggggggg...................


----------



## FishBurd27

Looked at all of them cringing a little.... thinking goodness!! 

BUT THEN SAW THE HOOK IN THE EYE!!!! JEEEEZZZZZZ!!!!!! THATS A BAD DAY


----------



## DrummerBoy471

I took a girlfriend out once and before we made it out of the jetties she walked into the gaff that was improperly put up. Gaff went in the top of her foot and out the bottom! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

The dude with the sliced up back- anybody know if that was a prop that did that or what?

I've been tremendously lucky, or maybe I'm just really careful, but I've been fishing since I was 3-years old and never been stuck like those pics with a hook. And I'm knocking on wood as I type that.


----------



## agonzales1981

McDaniel8402 said:


> WOW! I've been scraped, bumped, bruise, cut, had sea urchin spines broke off in me, but NOTHING like those pics! Holy smokes!


X2 holy chit!!!


----------



## dwycoff

Sure looked like a prop - lucky to be alive. I cringed on all of them. Made the few accidents I had offshore seem like nothing!


----------



## jdipper1

My ********* is sore just from looking.


GOD Bless
John


----------



## FISHROADIE

Wow those pictures are pretty graphic.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

the only one that weirds me out is that prop scar, have had several hook incidents thru 10/0's in my body , other than initial pain, weren't that bad


----------



## cd

Man, that hurts. The prop cuts really hurt.


----------



## Jeff SATX

screw all of them, the prop scar is like 8 lives from a cat. that guy is LUCKY...


----------

